# Sikh Converts And The Challenges They Face



## Archived_Member16 (May 23, 2010)

_***I want to make a few things clear before I begin - Sikhism never proselytizes and never ever imposes conversion. If someone becomes a Sikh, it must be entirely by their own freewill and their desire for Sikhism. Thus "Convert" is not the most appropriate term to use... but I am using it because it is common terminology. Secondly, not all "Converts" are white or "goray". Thus, when I mention "Sikh Converts" I am referring instead to ALL Sikhs who were not Sikhs 'by birth' - which includes Sikhs of all colours and backgrounds, who may have 'bumped into' Sikhism along their path and chose Sikhism.***_

In the beginning, I knew very little about Sikhism and had to learn bits and pieces along the way. I faced many challenges, all very common among "Sikh Converts" in general, and also very common among Sikh youth who have not been raised in a Gursikh Punjabi speaking family. I must admit that I have been particularly lucky with regards to help from sangat, but I know of others like me who have not been as fortunate... and have left Sikhism before they had a chance to truly understand the soul of it, because of a lack of community spirit and a lack of resources and help.

I'm bringing up these challenges here, so that the Sikh Community may be more consciously aware of them, and realize that addressing these issues isn't only a Seva (Selfless Service), but a Responsibility that must be taken seriously. It directly affects the Now of the Sikh Panth. And it will continue to affect the future of the Sikh Panth, as Sikhs continue to immigrate to other parts of the world, as people of various backgrounds spike an interest in Sikhi, as the 3ho community grows allowing more people to find Sikhism through Kundalini Yoga, and as the Punjabi Youth who live in the west struggle to define and refine and merge their identities in both worlds. I hope this discussion will be taken seriously, and inspire some thought, leadership and perhaps some tangible solutions...

An overview of the various challenges:

*RESOURCES
* 
_*Lack of Easily Available Resources
* _It can be very hard (and frustrating) to search for more information regarding Sikhism. Taking a trip to the local bookstore, or even big chain stores like Chapters and Indigo, and most often you will not find even one book on Sikhism. If you are lucky there is one book from the "Teach Yourself" series. Yes, maybe one book among seven huge bookcases full of other religions books that intriguingly include other remote religions smaller in size compared to Sikhism. But let's face it, a 'western' person who just heard the word "Sikhism" in passing and decided to look it up at the local bookstore, will not find the info there. And they will not know that they had to go to Sacha Sauda all the way in Toronto to get books on Sikhism, let alone that the place even existed. And for those who are thinking "well, they just had to search online" is being elitist - not everyone has the internet, and even if they do, many still prefer to read something tangible and concrete on paper written by an actual scholar 'author'. Let's just say that with regards to books and other information (not just online forums), one's got to be *really* interested, and *really* determined.

    I understand that books that include Gurbani and Gurmukhi, are not to be put in the hands of 'anyone', and not to be put on random messy dusty shelves and handled by people who don't cover their head and wash their hands. It's a tricky situation... but the solution is simple - there should at least be some quality books on Sikhism that don't have Gurmukhi in them, which could be distributed.

    Gurdwaras should also give out these resources (freely or for a small fee). I know that a lot of them do give out some form of small Introduction to Sikhism booklet to visitors already, but not all. It would be great if they'd give them out to the general public during Nagar Kirtans too...instead of having people stare and watch and wonder who all these turbaned people are - it would be the ideal time to give out information and resources and spark up some awareness about Sikhs and the Sikh Faith - not just parade around spiking more questions than answers in curious onlookers.

*Lack of Quality Resources
 *Ok, so resources are hard to find. And when you finally find them, they aren't necessarily of good quality. It seems like 'everyone' is writing books and translations these days. Truly, I understand the desire to do seva (selfless service) - and it's well appreciated - but at the same time it's getting confusing having a billion versions and not knowing which one to 'trust' - so if you want this Seva to be done, why not pool resources and get a true Gursikh Scolar or even a Team of them to do this high quality detailed work instead?

    I won't name anyone, but some books I've read have been 'almost' a waste of time - and even misinforming and misguiding about Sikhism. Thank God I've been blessed with educated sangat, or I would be very confused and perhaps not on the path anymore because of too many questions and doubts and conflicting information (Hint- I know people how have left because they got too confused).

*And Other Materials of Importance
 *Not only are books and those kind of resources hard to find... but so are the Big Ks (Kanga - comb, Kachera - undershorts, Kirpan - ceremonial sword, Kara - metal bangle)... and Turban Material or any other kind of desired Bana - Sikh uniform items.

    I am proud to say, that the first thing I ever sewed in my whole life was a Gatra (the sling type cloth item that holds the kirpan). I learned all on my own, because I only had one gatra that was given to me at my Amrit Sanchar, and I had to wash it once in a while and realised I needed a second one to alternate - but I didn't have an Uncle or Auntie to ask where the Sikh store was, or how to make it - so I fighured it out by carefully examining the one I had... (I still haven't fighured out the kachera though, I get all confused with it - and have been asking left and right for any Auntie to give me a pattern... but alas they don't wear kacheras?) and my first turban was actually a sarong (shh!). Sikh Converts can get pretty crafty and creative when the need arises... But coming up with your own solutions doesn't always work - I had 2 tiny kangas given to me, and despite all the care and carefulness a few teeth still broke and I needed a new one... sadly I am not very good at the art of carving wood...

    I know that sangat can be very helpful this way, and the help is very appreciated (thank you to those brothers and sisters who've helped me soooo much in my very beginning... I've never forgotten you). But Sikh converts might not always be very verbal or shyless to ask for what they need... or feel comfortable accepting these seva-gifts... Would be nice if these items could be easily found at Gurdwaras or something... (not everyone lives in Toronto or New Mexico, if that's what you're thinking! Hahaha).

*EDUCATION
* 
_*Lack of Sikhi Specific Education
*_ As a newcomer "Sikh", I have always been thirsty, soooo thirsty to learn as much as I can about Sikhism and the Sikh way of life. I would love to learn Kirtan, Santhiyaa, Gurmukhi and Punjabi, Gatka... and so on. But where I live, classes and teachers are just not available, and classes arn't given at the local Gurdwara(s). It's too bad... :-( Not just for me and other newcomers, but also for the Punjabi Sikh Youth who are loosing their connection with their own roots.

    It might be worth hiring some teachers, no? [I say hire because I know some would do it volunteerily but then their personal affaires get all strained and they need to live too - so instead of becoming drivers or real estate agents or factory workers - they could use their precious knowledge and skills to help the community... but alas they can't cause they have bills to pay like everyone else... and then the community suffers without teachers there to teach... get what I'm saying? A community that does not cherish and take care of their education and the teachers that provide it, is a doomed community indeed... ]

*LANGUAGE AND CULTURE
* 
*The Language Barrier
 *This is the obvious one. Now-a-days many gurdwara's are using projectors with English translations - that helps a lot (especially when the next slide comes on time and not too fast) - thank you, it's really appreciated. Sadly, it's not like that everywhere. My first visit to a gurdwara was very hard linguistically because no one there spoke a word of English, and no one was there to guide me or explain anything to me about what was going on and what I had to do or could and couldn't do, and so on. (Actually I got scolded in Punjabi by some man because I was wearing "Jaraban - what?")

    One of the first things Sikhs would tell me, was "Learn Punjabi". It's not as easy as it sounds. Especially without a teacher, and without comprehensive learning materials (Oh, and don't forget to tell them they have to go all the way to Toronto if they want those materials). It's also hard to swallow that you have to learn a whole new language (on your own!) just to enjoy and dive deeper into understanding your new found faith. But of course, I wouldn't mind it - if materials were more available, and teachers (perhaps available at Gurdwaras for group lessons) could teach me, guide me and correct my many errors.

    Let's also not forget that Sikhs are now all over the globe, and converts are from all nationalities and languages. It would be nice, if Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji and Gurbani (in Pothis - smaller volumes) could be translated/described in as many other languages as possible - for the sake of studying and understanding Sikh concepts. This would also be an aide in learning Gurmukhi. Even Punjabi Sikhs need a translation into Punjabi as they don't all know Gurmukhi - so why not in other languages too?

    Sikhism is a Universal Concept that should have it's place all over the map - not to create converts but to create understanding and break the chains of injustice and unfair treatement of Sikhs. That's not the perpetrators fault (entirely) - we also as Sikhs have the responsibility to educate others (as Sri Guru Nanak Dev Ji did when he travelled for years and year all over the place and spoke in the native languages of the people who lived there).

    [Oh! And a funny little note: I have seen this often, ahahaha, but when you write something in English, don't assume people know Sikh terminology already!! For example "Sikhism is a religion from Northern India, which follows a lineage of 10 Gurus, that preachs seva, sangat, and naam simran. Sikhs wear 5k's, and wake up in the amritvela, and read nitnem and go to Gurdwara, and believe in Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji." Do I have to explain???! *pause* Ok, I will -- I didn't know these words 5 years ago : guru, seva, sangat, simran, naam, 5k, amritvela, nitnem, gurdwara, Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji. So explaining what Sikhism is, using these words just doesn't make sense to a newcomer. ]

_*Cultural Barrier and Cultural Assimilation
*_ 
There are two things that are of importance here:

    1) I am unable to count the amount of times people have gotten confused on this one. Generally, people mix up Hindus with Sikhs, and Sikhs with Muslims - it's well-known. That is a tragedy in and of itself, but the tragedy really begins when new Sikh converts, who are thirsty to abide by all rules start getting into cultural things and mixing up the Sikh way of life, with Punjabi culture (especially modern Punjabi as opposed to authentic traditional Punjabi culture).

    There seems to be a lack of a clear distinction sometimes. Take note that I am not in any shape or form "putting down" Punjabi culture, but rather I am pointing out that it is crucial for the understanding of Sikhism that a distinction be made between the two. For example: I have met some Sikh converts who have become crazy for Salvar Kameez, and Mendhi, and Bindis, and Bangles of all colours and all the Jewelery and Bhangra music and so on. Frankly, I have no idea how this has to do with religion, but it happens. Perhaps a bit of education on this would be worth the try.

    2) When a person first enters into Sikhism, or even firstly encounters it - it can be very hard to delve into the topic of Sikh Concepts and understanding, without getting overwhelmed by the cultural differences of East and West, and all the minor but expected cultural things you are supposed to understand especially on your way to a Gurdwara. Simple but small things like covering one's head as a sign of respect as opposed to uncovering one's head in the west, taking off one's shoes, sitting on the floor as opposed to in chairs, being vegetarian and then all the Indian food that comes along with it in Gurdwaras (you begin to think that Sikhism is based on Indian food - haha - just kidding), the whole man-woman division in the middle of the Darbar Hall, the coming and going of people as they please without fixed times in the Darbar is also something a westerner first doesn't understand. It's good to be aware of these small but important cultural differences and perhaps address them as they are when they come up (with simplicity and universal understanding), could make the 'new person' more at ease and less overwhelmed, confused or uncomfortable.

*PREJUDICE, STEREOTYPING AND LACK OF AWARENESS
* 
*Prejudice and Lack of Awareness
 *
This actually has to do with 2 major things:

       1. lack of education in the greater communities Sikhs live in, which leads to prejudice and stereotyping
       2. family and societal pressures to conform to the norms of the dominating culture

    We as Sikhs just have to educate others and this problem will fade away. Wear and smile, and become true Khalsas - with the spirit of seva for everyone regardless of religion or background - and the community will begin to earn it's true reputation as in the times of Guru Ji. Don't become afraid or hide away from others - show yourself and your kindness, don't be afraid of share about Sikhism, and become a flag of good-will for All. Don't fight among yourselves, and don't fight with others - instead befriend them and they will come to understand you. Right? And if the surrounding culture can learn to appreciate Sikhs, then so will the families of those who are punjabi but not practicing sikhs, and the families of 'sikh converts', then the pressure will be off and it will be easier for everyone... So, let's show the world what being Sikh really means!

*Stereotyping of Sikh Converts within the Sikh Community
 *We like to think that we are all angels, but we almost all do it, don't we... Punjabis are well-known for being great story-makers and for assuming things about people and then blowing their ideas out of proportion in what I call "langar gossip". Oh wait, did I just stereotype?

    When this happens to a newcomer, for example: a white "Gori" girl coming to Gurdwara - what's the first few things passing through the Punjabi-mind? "She's 3ho, she must be into yoga..." and "I wonder if she got corrupted by a Punjabi guy to come here" and "Oh, she's a westerner, probably all unholy - what is she doing here". Stereotyping can happen unconsciously, and sometimes they are true sometimes completely false, and it is not up to YOU to judge or think up what the case is. Ok?! It does happen that Western people get interested in Sikhism without a yoga-background, and without an intercultural relationship happenning, and they happen to be very genuine and pure people like you are. So, please just be fair and open-minded... if you ask them questions don't jump to your own conclusions about who they are and what they do... or they'll get frustrated and won't come back!

    Here's a personal anecdote about stereotyping with a funnily good outcome: I started getting into Kundalini Yoga because most people at Gurdwara already assumed I was a Yogi and that I was familiar with 3ho and Yogi Bhajan - openly asking me questions about it even though I had no clue what they were asking about. I began to get curious, and so I got into Yoga (which I now enjoy very much, so thanks to all those who've unknowingly gotten me into it)! See the stereotype self-fulfilling prophecy?! Wonderful...moving on...

*COMMUNITY SUPPORT AND UNITY
* 
    Too Many Divisions in Sikhism
    It gets confusing. At first I had no clue about the various 'denominations' in Sikhism - just thought it was all One religion as Sri Guru Nanak Dev Ji meant when he said "Na ko hindu, na ko musulman", we are all but children of the same God. So I thought Sikhism would be very much a religion of unity and understanding, tolerance and acceptance. But when I heard that 'such and such a group thinks X' and 'such and such a group thinks Y' and that they're fighting among themselves about it... I seriously got all confused about Sikhism and what path I had to follow as a Sikh. I just wanted to be a plain and simple 'Sikh' - no denomination strings attached - but it's not easy staying simple, when even gurdwaras start being about denominations, and Sikhs discriminating other Sikhs...

    And, please don't try to corrupt the newcomer into your own way-of-thinking or denomination. Give them resources, try to answer their questions with a neutral mind, and let them decide for themselves what they believe and what path they want to follow within Sikhism if any at all... most of the time they came into Sikhism for the love of it, not to be involved in the politics... they dream of a United Sikh Community where we uplift and nurture eachother together as One Sikh Panth... but get disillusioned when they hear all the unneccessary junk going on...

*Lack of Community
 *That being said, many Sikh Converts have often mentionned to me that they feel a lack of community, they feel isolated and alone - missing community spirit and support. And that given all the challenges they have to face already as a New Sikh, it just makes it a lot harder to stay strong and committed to one's Sikh way of life. They often can't turn to their family or their former friends for help and understanding, because these people often are the ones pushing the Newcomer to leave Sikhism, and come back to "normal". Community is sooo crucial, not just for New Sikhs but for Sikh Youth too who may not be getting much support from their family and their friends who arn't Gursikh... So please keep this in mind - inside and outside of Gurdwara stay connected, and watch over eachother... support one another... feel the brother and sisterhood and truly with your heart... and cherish this rare jewel called Sangat, and welcome people in it as your own breath and blood... and let it grow and flourish. Share the love!

I know this article has been long, and perhaps unpleasant at times - but all things that needed to be said. I hope that whatever I have said does not get misunderstood or wrongly taken - as it comes from a space of true desire to help the community old and new, and for love of Sikhism... We have such a beautiful religion, and so much to offer... I hope that those who come to our door may recognize that and with their thirsty cupped hands be filled and fulfilled...

God bless.

source: Amrit Kaur: "Sikh Converts" ...and the challenges they face


----------



## spnadmin (May 23, 2010)

*Re: "Sikh Converts" ...and the challenges they face*

Soul_jyot ji

Thanks for posting this. There is a lot here that should be taken seriously. My own reaction..there was a little to much of a tone of impatience and sarcastic _ahahahah _in this, which was frankly a turn-off. 

To be fair some sangats are very good at welcoming converts. Others are not. And even the best face challenges, not the least of which is that Sikhism is so woven into the fabric of Punjabi culture. It is asking a lot of sangats to stop being Punjabi and start acting more like Methodists from the mid-West. Instantly because a convert is at the doorway of the Guru. 

But to the core. Many of the issues are not stand alone issues and cannot be addressed one by one. They are interconnected and can become very difficult for a new person. For example, 

*Lack of Resources*, *Lack of Quality Resources*, the *Language Barrier,* too many *Divisions within Sikhism *and *Lack of Community.  *These are intertwined.

There are excellent resources that are readily available via the Internet. Case in point is the Sojhi Curriculum published by the Sikh Research Institute in San Antonio Texas. As soon as this curriculum became known more widely on the Internet there was an outbreak of vicious criticism coming from segments of the panth, some calling its author a heretic and others accusing the SRI of dividing the panth and others saying that SRI should appear before "them" (who??????????) for approval of their materials. A little google check on the principal contestants, and lo and behold I discover that the critics criticize everything and everyone except themselves. Without awareness one might not know these resources are available. Without awareness one might not know that the controversy rumbles like an empty barrel.

Frankly I myself do not know how anyone who does convert, outside of the 3HO experience, gets through it in one piece.


----------



## hpannu (May 24, 2010)

*Re: "Sikh Converts" ...and the challenges they face*

Narayanjot Kaur Ji, Sikh Research Institute curriculum is called SOJHI (not Sodhi). I think this is a typo please correct it when you get a chance.


----------



## spnadmin (May 24, 2010)

*Re: "Sikh Converts" ...and the challenges they face*



hpannu said:


> Narayanjot Kaur Ji, Sikh Research Institute curriculum is called SOJHI (not Sodhi). I think this is a typo please correct it when you get a chance.



:happykaur::happykaur: 

Many Thanks, Many Thanks...You know last night before I went to sleep I realized my error, but forgot to fix it this morning. 

I am glad you reminded me!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am also glad you know about it!!!!!!!!

When I do have a chance though I am going to start a thread on the ways in which other faiths take converts into their fold. There are real practical advantages to their approaches. But on the other hand, Sikhism has some basic values that explain why borrowing strategies from other belief systems would dilute the ethical and spiritual message of Sikhism to new people. IMHO


----------



## Tejwant Singh (May 24, 2010)

*Re: "Sikh Converts" ...and the challenges they face*

Is there anyway, we can call Amrit Kaur here so we can interact directly with her because some of her assertions do not seem right?

Tejwant Singh


----------



## spnadmin (May 24, 2010)

*Re: "Sikh Converts" ...and the challenges they face*

Tejwant ji

Until we can find a way to invite Amrit Kaur ji, why not list some of those assertions that you are wondering about.

I think that would be very interesting. It starts a discussion of how some sangats are very progressive and others are somewhat stale and yet others in the middle, but perhaps inconsistent.

This thread may turn into a long and fascinating discussion.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (May 24, 2010)

*Re: "Sikh Converts" ...and the challenges they face*



Narayanjot Kaur said:


> Tejwant ji
> 
> Until we can find a way to invite Amrit Kaur ji, why not list some of those assertions that you are wondering about.
> 
> ...



Narayanjot ji,

Guru Fatah.

I will do that...

Regards

Tejwant Singh


----------



## hpannu (May 24, 2010)

*Re: "Sikh Converts" ...and the challenges they face*



Narayanjot Kaur said:


> :happykaur::happykaur:
> 
> Many Thanks, Many Thanks...You know last night before I went to sleep I realized my error, but forgot to fix it this morning.
> 
> ...



I know about Sojhi because we bought it for Punjabi School i am involved with -


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (May 24, 2010)

Narayanjot ji said:



> Frankly I myself do not know how anyone who does convert, outside of the  3HO experience, gets through it in one piece.



Ah, yes, and the pieces get put back together in beautiful and unexpected ways.  More than just thinking outside the box, it's  folding the box up and putting it away!


----------



## spnadmin (May 24, 2010)

Mai Harinder Kaur said:


> Narayanjot ji said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, yes, and the pieces get put back together in beautiful and unexpected ways.  More than just thinking outside the box, it's  folding the box up and putting it away!



I think we need a thread about that!  :happykaur::happykaur::happykaur:


----------

